# Takeda Gains U.S. Approval for New Acid-Reflux Pill



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

*Takeda Gains U.S. Approval for New Acid-Reflux Pill*


> Jan. 30 (Bloomberg) -- Takeda Pharmaceutical Co. won U.S. approval to sell a new version of the acid-reflux treatment Prevacid, the Japanese drugmaker's second-biggest medicine. The pill, called Kapidex, was cleared by the Food and Drug Administration for ailments such as chronic heartburn caused when excess stomach acid backs up into the esophagus, the company said today in an e-mailed statement. The new formulation releases the drug in two separate stages, spreading out the dose evenly.


More on here: http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=206...&refer=home


----------

